# Will Bailey Fest happen in 18 ??



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Fellow Buzzards

Ran Bailey with 3 mini max's the other day ... fun ...fun

Brought back memories of great times at Bailey Fest ! ! !

Any beta on if this great weekend will ever happen again ???

Paddle on !

Scott


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

Since its such a dry year it will most likely happen. Bailey releases everytime Denver calls for water so the odds are in our favor. Pete usually organizes it though ill give him a shout and see what he thinks!
James


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes.....
Maybe......
No.....

Unfortunately there's not a 100% yes or no answer until it gets close to the event as Denver water has to be able to move the appropriate amount of water based on their legal constraints. However, in a low water year like this, chances are very good - esp if it continues to be hot and dry like this.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

*is there a bailey fest 2018?*

if so, dates??


----------



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

Ditto, looking to bring the Boof Fairy out this year!


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Bump

Any updates ??


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i understand it won't be 100% until closer to the date, but what would that date be? 8/11 or 8/18?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

8/10 - 8/12


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

http://http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/event-2997355?CalendarViewType=1&SelectedDate=7/24/2018[/IMG]1&SelectedDate=7/24/2018]Colorado Whitewater - BaileyFest 2018


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

is it on?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i now see the change to 9/14


----------



## Reipper (May 26, 2015)

Colorado Whitewater - BaileyFest 2018

This is probably the best spot for up to date info on Baileyfest


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Any buzzards planning on going?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I REALLY want to...but I'm working. I miss running that stretch of river...need to get down it soon. It used to be my favorite stretch of river to run.


----------

